# The Worlds Fattest Thoroughbred



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

When in shape he's super gorgeous!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww lol He's super gorgeous anyway. Just tubby!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hes a very handsome guy, lol, but your def right...chubby!!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Chubster BUT gorgeous! Oh I just noticed that he's a TB!! Omg lol he really looks and acts like a REALLY laid back QH lol!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, he has certainly gained a few pounds! :lol:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Uhh, I think you have a problem! I would get that weight off of him because the pics from different years look like different horses...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you two taking time off?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Oops. :lol: He IS a chunky monkey. But super beautiful.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

he's super gorgous! why did he have 7 months off? just curious is all


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

Haha he is chunky! Gorgeous horse tho. Funny, when in English he looks like a TB, but in Western, I wouldn't guess 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He is no doubt a gorgeous boy, but the round bales do his belly no justice. 

When I purchased him last fall he'd just came out of training for dressage/jumping. The "nice" pictures were from spring of 2010. I purchased him to breed to our mares and to use as a trail horse however life has kept me from using him at all until this month. Hence the weight


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

hehehe. i thought i was the only one with a tubby tb


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow I love how he jumps he is pretty nice!. For a TB is is quite...round. Gorgeous horsie you have!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

KawaiiCharlie Summit does not feel so bad now knowing that he is not alone in this. (Actually, the jerk doesn't feel bad at all! He is rather "fat and happy" I however think its time for a tummy tuck) 

The OPPS happened here... My broodmares needed to go from this (when I bought them last year) 


















To this, taken last week: 

















And tubby here lives with them so he enjoyed the year of round bale. Unfortunately, the weight is really only in his belly. His ribs can easily be felt he just appears to be expecting next April as well


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

New_image said:


> he just appears to be expecting next April as well


Hahha, thats too funny!!!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

haha i bet the owners of the thoroughbreds at my barn would be glad if there horses got that tubby. we have trouble keeping weight ON our thoroughbreds. sadly i dont have the same problem with my paint lol we do lots of work to keep his belly down lol i think lots and lots and lots of trotting is in need for your boy lol (thats what my boy and i did today). but still he is absolutly stunning. as are your mares


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Being overweight is just as unhealthful on an animal as underweight. North Americans think it's okay though because we are a nation of unhealthful overweights.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

He sure is chubby. Are you sure omeone didn't take you TB and leave you a QH. LOL


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Being overweight is just as unhealthful on an animal as underweight. North Americans think it's okay though because we are a nation of unhealthful overweights.


I'm sorry, but this is simply not true. As I'm sure we're all well aware, all generalizations are false, and this one is no different. Yes, it is true that the United States has an alarming number of obese citizens, but that doesn't make us "a nation of unhealthful overweights". And regardless, I know plenty of people who are overweight themselves, yet are very conscious that their animals stay fit. Allowing oneself to become obese is, in most cases, a personal lifestyle choice, and I'd be willing to bet that the majority of people who do so are well aware of the negative effects on their wellbeing. Deciding not to care, and thinking it's okay, are two very different things. Just sayin. /endrant.

And OP, he's gorgeous. Haha! At least he's not gonna cost you a bajillion dollars trying to keep weight on him


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

xeventer17 said:


> I'm sorry, but this is simply not true. As I'm sure we're all well aware, all generalizations are false, and this one is no different. Yes, it is true that the United States has an alarming number of obese citizens, but that doesn't make us "a nation of unhealthful overweights". And regardless, I know plenty of people who are overweight, yet are very conscious that their animals stay fit. Allowing oneself to become obese is, in most cases, a personal lifestyle choice, and I'd be willing to bet that the majority of people who do so are well aware of the negative effects on their wellbeing. Deciding not to care, and thinking it's okay, are two very different things. Just sayin. /endrant.
> 
> And OP, he's gorgeous. Haha! At least he's not gonna cost you a bajillion dollars trying to keep weight on him


Just repeating this info from a movie called "Supersize me". I also read in some horse magazine, sorry I cannot recall the publication (old & forgetful), that when asked which horse looked healthy & which horse looked skinny, the majority of people chose the overweight animal as the healthy one & the correct weight horse as the skinny one. Just saying...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I also read in some horse magazine, sorry I cannot recall the publication (old & forgetful), that when asked which horse looked healthy & which horse looked skinny, the majority of people chose the overweight animal as the healthy one & the correct weight horse as the skinny one. Just saying...


I can actually believe this. There's a guy at our barn with a nice little arab gelding who is a perfect weight and looks amazing. He trailered his horse to a big "arab rally" trail ride thing a couple of weeks ago and was told that his horse was too skinny to be ridden and that he was cruel to ride him in the shape he's in. :shock: If his horse is skinny, than Aires is downright emaciated!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Just repeating this info from a movie called "Supersize me". I also read in some horse magazine, sorry I cannot recall the publication (old & forgetful), that when asked which horse looked healthy & which horse looked skinny, the majority of people chose the overweight animal as the healthy one & the correct weight horse as the skinny one. Just saying...


What you said was not by any means "info", it was a generalization, as I said in my previous post.

Being uneducated as to how a healthy horse should look is entirely different than "think[ing] it's okay though because we are a nation of unhealthful overweights". I do not doubt for a second that there is a large number of people who have no idea what healthy actually is, but there is also a large number of people who, I personally believe, shouldn't be permitted to own animals in the first place.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Calmwaters - Maybe I should put an ad out. WANTED.... My thoroughbred stallion back. Feel free to leave the tubby Quarter Horse, hes cute too.

Waresbear - Being over weight is hard on a horse, that is correct. He isn't to that point by any means. (Well, he is over weight and could use to be in shape so yes, but he is also standing around pasture breeding so no he wouldn't be in competition shape) You can feel his ribs, everything on the top half is how I'd like to see him going into winter. Its lugging around that round bale belly. He and round bales do not get along well. Last winter I had him on a very light hay, heavy feed/cubes/beet pulp/flax/bran diet and the belly went away. But if I'm not showing him, who cares!  I decided he is much happier in with the herd and being a horse on a bale - he just has an ungodly belly from it. We still love tubby  This was just funny.

Xeventer - I am THRILLED, you have no idea how thrilled, that my four Thoroughbreds (16.1 - 17hh) maybe $20 more in cost per month than the four Quarter horses (14.2 - 15.1hh) here. I am NOT complaining!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

haha You should give me some of that fat for my TB!  Beautiful horse thou!


----------

